# Online registration process



## thatdudeman (Nov 18, 2011)

I am working on a school project where I have to design a system to move from a manual registration process to an online one. Online the people have to fill out forms and i have to connect it to a database. I am not asking for people to do the assignment for me but i was wondering if somebody could help me learn how to connect the forms online to a database at the school. I do not have to write to the code so thats not a problem. Im not sure if i need to buy a server or what. Any help is appreciated


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

Can you flesh out what you mean by school project, because we here at TSF aren't allowed to help people with any project or assignment that is based for a grade. Please have a look at the rules for more information on that.

Cheers!


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

First thing to do is design the Form

To do that you will need to learn the HTML required...

Here is some help: HTML Forms and Input

Once you get the form done let us know and we can help you design the back end to submit it to a DB.


----------



## Jessica1234 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi,
A school project is a wide term, it didn't explain the main purpose of your work.
What exactly you want to do:
- maintaining the database of workers in the organization,
- maintaining the accounts
- maintaining the records of students?
Different requirements requires different type of system/software/tool. If you are looking for a main system which fulfill all the above requirements then it will become a big project.
You have to be clear about the requirements.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

This is an old thread, and original poster hasn't responded. Please don't post in old threads.

Thread Closed!


----------

